# Autoscout24.de



## marek222 (14 November 2007)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich bin so froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben!
Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich habe für Freunde ein Auto ins Internet gestellt und nach ca. 2 Wochen kam eine Mail von einem Typen der angab Franzose zu sein und in Afrika zu leben, in den ersten Mails wollte er mehr über das Auto wissen im gleichen Text schrieb er jedoch das er das Auto nicht selber abholen könnte, er sich aber um den Transport kümmern würde, in der nächten Mail wollte er meine Kontodaten incl. SWIFT und IBAN Nr. ich habe ihm dann geschrieben das wir erst einen Vertrag machen müssen und dazu bräuchte ich seine Daten, er mailte mir dann einen Ausweis mit Vorder und Rückseite ( ich weis nicht ob ich den Namen hier nennen darf, deswegen las ich das jetzt ) , danach habe ich dann den Vertrag soweit fertig gemacht, als Käufer den auf dem Ausweis angegeben und ohne eine Unterschrift zurückgemailt und bat darum das er erst den Vertrag unterschreiben soll, zudem habe ich meinen Ausweis gescannt und ihm zugemailt! Aber keine Kontodaten etc. Jetzt habe ich seit 2 Tagen nichts mehr von ihm gehört, ich habe ihm sehr viele Fragen gestellt und glaube das er deswegen nicht mehr zurückschreibt, da er immerwieder die Kontodaten haben wollte! Diese habe ich ihm nie gegeben, mittlerweile galube ich das es sich um Betrug handelt ( Nigeria Connection ) etc. Jedoch kann ich das nicht so genau sagen, ich glaube der Ausweis ist auch gefälscht, da man die Adresse nicht genau in Frankreich finden kann, leider hat der Typ aber meinen Ausweis! 
Meint ihr der schreibt nochmal, die sind ja recht hartnäckig! Ich habe ihm auf jeden Fall geschrieben das dass Auto verkauft ist und er mir nicht mehr schreiben soll, ich habe zwar keine Angst, jedoch mache ich mir sorgen das er meine Daten für Dummheiten beutzt!!!! Andererseit denke ich das man sich tausend Namen und Adressen aus dem Netz holen kann, was meint ihr, ich demnächst auf jeden Fall vorsichtigen, für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## marek222 (14 November 2007)

*AW: Autoscout24.de*

Ich wollte meinen Beitrag noch ergänzen:

Also er schrieb mich auf Französisch an und es machte erstmal einen seriösen Eindruck, es ist nicht so typisch wie im Internet beschrieben, das sie sich auf Englisch melden, als ich ihn um Name gebeten habe mailte er mir einen Ausweis zu ( Harry Langevin war der Name auf dem Ausweis ) war darauf zu sehen, Vorder und Rückseite, also ein französischer Ausweis halt, jedoch heißt er in seinen Mails Miheljak Blaz, dazu gibt es einige Internetadressen in denen man lesen bzw. vermuten kann das der Hr. Miheljak etwas mit Kontainerverschiffung zu tun hat, deshalb war ich auch so gutgläubig und habe ihm dann meinen Ausweis gemailt und den Vertrag, vielleicht war es ja wirklich jemand der das Auto kaufen wollte, es war halt nicht so typisch Nigeria Connection mäßig, man weiß es nicht, habt ihr evtl. schon was von diesen Namen gehört, für Infos wäre ich dankbar!
Naja auf jeden Fall hat er keine Kontodaten, er hat auch nichts von Schecks oder so erzählt, er wollte das Geld auf ein Konto meiner Wahl überweisen, also nicht so aufdringlich, es ist jetzt 6:00 Uhr ich weis ihr seid bestimmt alle am schlafen, ich hoffe wenn ich aufstehe hat jemand geschrieben, vielen Dank


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (14 November 2007)

*AW: Autoscout24.de*

Hallo Marek,

unterschätze die 419er bzw. die Nigeria Connection nicht. Es gibt die, die auf Spamruns und Massenabfertigung setzen und andere, die exklusiver arbeiten. Auf vielen Angebotsplattformen verzweifeln die Verkäufer bestimmter Produkte inzwischen, weil 419er inzwischen einen großen Teil der Käufer ausmachen. Das aufgebaute Szenario erscheint mir klassisch zu sein. 

Experten, die Dir helfen können treffen sich vor allem hier:
Scambaiter Deutschland 
419 (Nigerian Fraud Letters) auf Antispam.de (Ein Teil des 419er-Bereichs ist nur nach Anmeldung zugänglich, da hier aktuelle "Baits" veröffentlicht werden.) 

Dein Ausweis könnte in Zukunft bei Betrügereien eine Rolle spielen. Wenn Du etwas stöberst, wirst Du vielleicht sogar den Dir zu gesendeten Ausweis finden. Es gibt Hinweise, wie man einen gefälschten Ausweis erkennt und Du kannst die Baiter bitten, daß sie den Ausweis unter die Lupe nehmen. 

Nebelwolf


----------

